# Yarn to use for Hot Pads



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

susieO said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!


I think you definitely want to use all cotton yarn--the synthetics will/can melt. There are several different brands of good cottons. I use Peaches and Creme but the others are just as good.

And, if you do a search for 'hot pad patterns to knit or crochet' you will find lots of really cute ones.

  :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use the double weight (8 ply) Peaches and Cream - that way I can use them directly on the pan while lifting it out of the oven. You can knit with two strands of the 4 ply weight to get the same effect.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks! I found some really cute ones' I will make.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll look for the yarn - thanks!


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

the best hot pad I ever had a pattern for wqs from Lion Brand Free Patterns potholders and hot pads...You can use these for hot pads oR potholders and no heat will penetrate ... Sorry that is NOT THE PICTURE I MEANT TO SHOW...i'LL TRY TO FIND THAT PICTURE... PS that diagonal croched potholder is darn easy, good looking and quick also...All made with peaches and cream or any cotton worsted yarn!


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

This is the correct picture for the Lion Brand croched pot holder/hot pad...Great for hot pads...


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! I love the Stripe diagonal and the Lion Brand.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Please be sure to use 100% cotton - an aunt of mine made the diagonal crochet pot holders in Red Heart acrylic and they melted when they came in contact with a hot pot - not good for the pot or your hand....


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I use 8 - 10ply 100% wool and knit double layer for the bottom and have a 3rd layer with one side left open to slip my hand in as I have a habit of burning the top of my hand on the shelves above


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

I have never made this pattern but I just found it today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

ole chook said:


> I use 8 - 10ply 100% wool and knit double layer for the bottom and have a 3rd layer with one side left open to slip my hand in as I have a habit of burning the top of my hand on the shelves above


That is such a great simple idea. I will use it from now on because I have often burned the top of my hand. Thanks for mentioning it. Judith


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

You're welcome Judith
It was a suggestion from my hubby when I was knitting a pot mit one day


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I make FELTED hot pads and they work out very well. 
shula


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

Peaches and Cream is the same as Bernat's Handicrafter Cotton. That's what I use for hotpads mostly.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

My vote is for Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton yarn using the Lion Brand 3-strand pattern.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have made dozens of the small flower looking hot pad. There is also a pattern for a much larger one that we use under plates hot out of the microwave.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have a pattern?


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

ompuff said:


> susieO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!
> ...


I agree. I have a bunch of hot plates like this in my closet that my now dead grandmother made. I don't use them because they are synthetic. Not only can they melt, but they are slippery. I once used them to take a casserole out of the oven only to have it slip from my grasp and smash on the floor. So I keep them, think of Grandma, and don't use them.

:-(


----------



## Scotland (Feb 22, 2011)

Use only 100% cotton as they do not melt when hot dishes are placed on them.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

susieO said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!


Any kitchen cotton will do & for the holidays they make them in holiday colors. I wouldn't use any other fiber as the cotton will bear well under the heat of a hot dish right out of the oven.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess it is all a matter of personal preference, for years I have been making, using, selling and giving as gifts Hot pads and pot holders using acrylic yarn and have never had a complaint or a problem with them. I gave red and green ones for Christmas presents 15 years ago and the last time my Step-daughter visited she told me that she was still using hers, said they got kind of dingy and she had soaked them overnight in Basic-H and they came out looking almost new.


----------



## mooksgrandma (Apr 18, 2011)

100% cotton does not melt, but cotton is extremely flammable. 100% wool doesn't melt, and won't burn like cotton. It's a safety issue around gas and propane stoves. Something else to weigh in when you're making your decision.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

Yes, that is a great pattern and no matter what 3 different colors you use,It alsays comes out interesting!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

franogram said:


> This is the correct picture for the Lion Brand croched pot holder/hot pad...Great for hot pads...


I have that pattern and made lots of potholders for christmas gifts this year. Love the pattern


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Peaches and Cream is a very good yarn to use for potholders. I did this last year and sent out quite a few.
What you really have to watch is that you are using a yarn with a texture and not something that is slippery. I have seen potholders that would never hold a pot because the yarn used was too shiny and slick. The pot handle slips out of your hand.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

ompuff said:


> susieO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!
> ...


Go to this sight and you can use dishcloth patterns for hot pads as well. it is called www.knittingknonsense.com. Type it just that way. It also gives you great ideas for making them. I also like to use lily cotton yarn and sugar and cream yarn.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

My hubby's Grandma made many, MIL made some and that is what she used to teach crocheting, I have made many all with acrylic yarns and have never had a problem. I prefer them to put things on rather than take out of oven (I usually use mitts I have bought) but do use them for both at MIL's house. I will probably make some mitts now that I have seen some patterns for that. (Why buy a quilted one when I can knit one instead?) I think I will not use acrylic when I do.


Charlotte80 said:


> I guess it is all a matter of personal preference, for years I have been making, using, selling and giving as gifts Hot pads and pot holders using acrylic yarn and have never had a complaint or a problem with them. I gave red and green ones for Christmas presents 15 years ago and the last time my Step-daughter visited she told me that she was still using hers, said they got kind of dingy and she had soaked them overnight in Basic-H and they came out looking almost new.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

These are mine..old and tired but still very functional


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I have always used cotton--usually Lily's Sugar and Cream. There are other brands- ususally more expensive. If you had some 100% thick wool, that would work as well. Never use synthetic yarn. Cotton holds it's shape and washes well.


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

I use Sugar and Cream. Any all cotton yarn would do. Cotton doesn't let the heat come thru like the other blends do. I use all the time and so do family and friends. Always keep a supply on hand.


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

I start out with a chain of 27 or 28. Single crochet down one side of chain and then crochet the other side of chain. As you keep going around the piece will turn up and you will have a double thickness. I


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

I like 100% cotton because you can throw them in the machine and they come out perfect...not so with wool


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I knitted several simple hot pads while at the beach last week. I used two contrasting stands of 100% cotton yarn and did the flat garter stitch. They turned out great!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i have some nice cotton ones..but have gotten burned with them in the past..i personally feel safer with wool..felted.
julie


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

franogram said:


> the best hot pad I ever had a pattern for wqs from Lion Brand Free Patterns potholders and hot pads...You can use these for hot pads oR potholders and no heat will penetrate ... Sorry that is NOT THE PICTURE I MEANT TO SHOW...i'LL TRY TO FIND THAT PICTURE... PS that diagonal croched potholder is darn easy, good looking and quick also...All made with peaches and cream or any cotton worsted yarn!


I make this pattern all the time. Borrowed one that was a gift to my aunt and copied it. Really nice and thick. Have given as gifts and am now crocheting in red, green, and white for a Christmas bazaar. Yours are very attractive.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I used some left over homespun and doubled it. Crocheted in the round until none was left. It made a very thick round pad to protect table from bowls of hot food. I was very pleased with it because the Homespun colors are so wonderful.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

The first hot pad shown is called magic / mystery potholder is crocheted and I think the pattern is listed on here. Depending on the size hook you use and the number in your chain will determine the size of the finished product. I used a G or H hook and chain 26 to make a nice sized coaster about 4" square.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I make the pattern awpacky has shown. Mine has ten points and is called the Ten Point Crochetted Hot Pad. I put sc in the center and do not make the hole as big as pattern says. I crochet five chains to start with. I put my solid color in center and for first four rows, then I do four rows of vaiegated and two rows of solid to end. You make add loop to hang. I have used them for years and they are wonderful.
Another one is to chain 36 or more and crochet around both sides of chain...never join. Just keep going around till it meets in center. Whipstitch seam together and you have a good thick hotpad or potholder. ALWAYS use cotton thread. I use Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream. Just google Ten Point Hotpad to get the pattern. That is where I found it.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

franogram said:


> These are mine..old and tired but still very functional


believe it or not this blanket I am showing you a picture of were originally dishcloths of individual dishcloths that I decided to make into a 50 states blanket in Alphabetical order. the first picture is a close up of the blanket and the second is the blanket taken on my 7 foot couch to show you how big it is. It took me a year to make the whole blanket.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

susieO said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!


 COTTON!!! Don't use synthetics. Did that once - big mistake


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Cotton yarn it better for dish clothe, towels and pot holders for sure. I use sugar and cream I love that yarn.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

mooksgrandma said:


> 100% cotton does not melt, but cotton is extremely flammable. 100% wool doesn't melt, and won't burn like cotton. It's a safety issue around gas and propane stoves. Something else to weigh in when you're making your decision.


Is why when I started making them from 100% wool we only had fuel stoves and later gas cookers and just keep using the wool today even though we have electric now


----------



## smack (Jun 1, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Please be sure to use 100% cotton - an aunt of mine made the diagonal crochet pot holders in Red Heart acrylic and they melted when they came in contact with a hot pot - not good for the pot or your hand....


Hi, I have made several of the Diagonal hot pads from Red Heart Super Saver and have had them for years and they still look great. Use them every day and have never burnt hands. The reason may be that I crochet (and knit)tightly.


----------



## Rhonda L (Mar 1, 2011)

This pattern is so much fun! I did a set for the 4 seasons of the year. It looks hard but it isn't!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

susieO said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for yarns that would be best for making hot pads? ...and what yarns should I NOT use? Thanksgiving & Christmas is coming, and I always run out of hot plates, so I thought it would be fun to make some hot pads of my own to use. Might anyone have a fun pattern also? Many thanks for your ideas ahead of time!


Use only natural fibers, cotton, linen, wool, or other animal fibers. DO NOT use acrylic of any sort, rayon, nylon, or any blended yarn that is less than 75% natural fiber. All natural fibers will self extinguish when removed from the source of the flame (fire department turnout gear used to be 100% wool before the development of Nomex). In the case of plant fibers they should be knit or crocheted firmly. Wool and animal fibers should be felted. I repurposed some wool afghan squares as hot mats/big potholders by felting them and love them.


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Shula do u have a pattern to share. Thanks


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Rhonda L said:


> This pattern is so much fun! I did a set for the 4 seasons of the year. It looks hard but it isn't!


Which pattern do you mean?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

awpacky said:


> I have never made this pattern but I just found it today.


There is a similar potholder, also crocheted, that begins with 10 loops, not 7, to start. Beware this does not really fold correctly if you don't use cotton thread.

The other potholder is also called magic potholder, also crocheted. It's magic because as you work around and around your beginning chain, it begins to fold in on itself.

Afghan hook potholder (J hook) http://crochet.about.com/od/homedecorpatterns/p/easy_crochet_potholders.htm


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

susieO said:


> Do you have a pattern?


Here is the 7-loop (flower) potholder:
http://www.freecraftunlimited.com/flower-hot-pad.html

Here is the 10-loop potholder:
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/cpatterns/10pointhotpad.html

I have made both of these, so if you need any help PM me.

Hopefully you've already found the pattern you wanted.


----------

